# Имел ли кто опыт лечения в клинике СТАЙЕР?



## Denisov (23 Окт 2007)

Господа, отзовитесь, пожалуйста, если кто имел опыт лечения межпозвонковой грыжи в клинике здорового позвоночника Стайер? Поделитесь, пожалуйста, опытом, хочу полечить там грыжу, стоящий ли там метод лечения.


----------



## oneva (7 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  Имел ли кто опыт лечения в клинике СТАЙЕР?*

Я начала лечение , с первых же процедур обострение.Хочу забрать деньги,но не знаю, отдадут ли.


----------



## And (21 Окт 2010)

Деньги назад отдают.


----------

